
Why and How Capitalism Needs to Be Reformed by Ray Dalio - Adambeachnau
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-reformed-parts-1-2-ray-dalio
======
Fjolsvith
Wealth redistribution. Dude doesn't point out the have-nots can start their
own business and become wealthy in capitalism.

